# My mount is done :-)



## buckncm (Nov 22, 2008)

My buck is finally finished. I worried for nothing, the taxidermist did a really good job. Yeah I know the pics suxor but again I used my cell phone:tongue:

Here's the original post when the taxidermist called me to see if I liked the ear position.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=825070


----------



## Waknstak6 (Dec 27, 2008)

I love the lower sneak pose, looks great. Awesome buck too!!!


----------



## SouthernOhio#9 (Oct 10, 2005)

Full sneak mount! Very nice. Congrats on your buck!


----------



## camotoe (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice...way to go.


----------



## camotoe (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice...way to go.


----------



## blktailhunter (Mar 2, 2009)

nice looking mount


----------



## teambackstrap (Jan 2, 2009)

looks very good!


----------



## Double Cam (Jan 17, 2009)

Nice looking mount, do they still use the metal clip tag in ohio ,or did you shoot it elsewhere, just wondering? Where I'm from we use paper tags.Havn't used the metal tags since the late 80's early 90's


----------



## tester84 (Dec 13, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## buckncm (Nov 22, 2008)

Double Cam said:


> Nice looking mount, do they still use the metal clip tag in ohio ,or did you shoot it elsewhere, just wondering? Where I'm from we use paper tags.Havn't used the metal tags since the late 80's early 90's


Yeah in Ohio we paper tag it in the field which is temporary and get a permanent metal band for the rack or where ever when it's checked in at the check station.


----------



## 50bowhunter (Aug 17, 2008)

buckncm said:


> Yeah in Ohio we paper tag it in the field which is temporary and get a permanent metal band for the rack or where ever when it's checked in at the check station.


Do you have to keep it on the deer even after its mounted?


----------



## NW.Iowan (Jul 28, 2006)

nice mount !!!


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

50bowhunter said:


> Do you have to keep it on the deer even after its mounted?


You don't actually have to have it on the deer, but you have to have it on the mount. A Taxi friend of mine staples them to the back of the form or boards for you, so the mount keeps it's natural look.


----------



## ShootToKill10 (Aug 22, 2007)

Nice :thumbs_up


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

very nice mount - looks great - congrats on a good craftmanship and a fine trophy :thumbs_up


----------



## deerslayer75 (Mar 14, 2009)

*mount*

very nice looking!


----------



## Carmmond (Sep 19, 2007)

You can tell that boy loved to tangle!


----------



## sva9843 (Apr 23, 2008)

Nice! Congrats!


----------

